# Hen night forfeit ideas wanted



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya i need some help. I'm going on a hen night in a few weeks and am looking for ideas for forfeits for the hen. I don't know how risque she would be (she's mine and my dh's best friend's girlfriend), but all ideas welcomed.
Thanks
Kay


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Found a really good website that had lots of ideas;

http://www.lastnightoffreedom.co.uk/hen-night-ideas/hen-party-forfeits/

Here's a few to get you started:

Persuade a stranger to buy you a drink 
Remove an item of underwear without leaving the room 
Kiss a man in uniform 
Fit a condom over a bottle using only your mouth 
Fit a condom over a bottle using only your mouth
Stand on a table or chair (perhaps next to the men's toilets?) as a living statue for 90 seconds - the rest of the group should decide what you should imitate 
Whisper something saucy to the youngest barman you can find 
In an allotted space of time you must collect: an empty bottle, a bus ticket, a beer mat, a menthol cigarette, an autograph from a stranger, a slice of lemon, a business card... AND you must learn a football chant for the local team! 
Make up silly names for all members of your group which must be used at all times. Failure to do so results in a forfeit 
Get the phone number of a man whose name begins with a vowel 
Convince a man that you used to be a bloke! 
Kiss two brothers (double points for twins!) 
Do a pre-designated dance every time the group call out a certain song title to you (e.g. MC Hammer dance, Riverdance, Saturday Night Fever, Wigfield) 
There's also laughs to be had from The Alphabet Game, whereby points are awarded to each member of the group as they kiss/get the phone number of/retrieve the right shoe from any man whose name begins with a particular letter. Tricky to keep score, but worth playing for half an hour of ANY hen night.. 
Other than that, good luck...and may your dignity go with you!

Hope you have a brilliant time xxx

/links


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Thankyou  Felicity Wishes for the link, will check it out and for the forfeit ideas


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello

Just an idea ...

Something that my friends did for my hen, which was really good fun, was a little Mr & Mrs quiz.  Just ask the groom to be some questions before the hen night (some quite personal ones is usually funny) about his bride to be and note down his answers.  Then make up some quiz master cards and ask her the same questions on the hen night.

It really went down well!   

Lully x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Thankyou Lully. Groom to be is one of my best friends so i'm sure he'd quite happily spill some beans (embarrassing ones too i hope )


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I was thinking the same Sades   

Drinking games are always good fun   


What about how many pairs of underpants you can collect?


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

ohhh we had lots for my poor sister  
the best ones was bring back to the group the male version of the spice girls ie sporty scary ginger..and pose for a pic

she also had to kiss someone old ,someone borrowed ,someone blue..it was soo funny!!!

also grab a bloke sit him down and place a banana between his legs and get the bride to peel it with her teeth within 1 minute..if she fails do a shot!!
also i had a question session around the table called who knows the bride best..and had questions like does she spit or swallow whats her fav postion in bed ,how many men has she slept with..the loser has to down her drink!!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for your replies ladies. However much i would like to partake in drinking games, i can't. I suffer from panic attacks and as soon as i feel wobbly i panic because i'm not in control. It's my first night out in 4or5 years too   so it's going to be a challenge for me anyway. Wish i was going on the stag do cos they're all off paintballing (sounds like much more fun than a chicken and chips meal) and i know loads of the guys, i only know one girl other than the bride to be.


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Fuzzier

I am sure you will have a great night and remember you don't need a drink to have fun.

Sades... I have done a few, but that would be telling... I was on a hen night in edinburgh once and had to take my bra off and give it to a group of rugby players, which I did in the toilets, so no one could see, then I demanded it back as I had paid £60 the day before!!!! I have also been known to have a collection of mens underwear and socks from hern do's too - I have actually been on more stag do's than hen do's...I have even been to tenerife with 23 lads on a stag do, lots of stories, but nothing I regret, its all part of life & who I am today - god I sound like a right goer which is completely the contrary, I just like male company and a good laugh!!!

Felicity Wishes xxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

We did the Mr & Mrs quiz at my hen do.

Each of my guests had a question to ask me with 3 possible answers. If I got it right, they had to down a drink, if I got it wrong I had to down one!


----------

